# street art nyc



## mathjak107 (Jul 23, 2018)

i like going to the more urban areas and photographing the graffiti , some of it is amazing work .

wellington ct in queens ny


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 23, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 23, 2018)

thanks .. i think i have more than 100 keepers from this photo shoot . usually if i keep 10 or 20 it is a good day . i am very critical of what i keep .


----------



## terry123 (Jul 23, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for posting images I will never get to see personally.


----------



## Lara (Jul 24, 2018)

Wow math jack!! These are awesome images of artistic expression! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 24, 2018)

i can send you a link via message if you want so you can see our website photo's .


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 24, 2018)

Lara said:


> Wow math jack!! These are awesome images of artistic expression! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Lara (Jul 24, 2018)

Wowee...what a feast for the senses...emotional expression, color saturation, action, personal statements, interesting designs.


----------

